# Tell me, please, at what hour will you be performing



## Luluta

I need this translation from English to Russian
''Tell me ,please,at what hour will you be performing in Slatina?''
Performing=playing music
Slatina=a Bulgarian Town

Thank you very much


----------



## papillon

The question will vary somewhat depending on the type of performance and who you are addressing:

Скажи<те> пожалуйста, в котором часу начинается твоё (ваше)  выступление (концерт) в Слатине?


----------



## Q-cumber

Alhough "в котором часу" is also acceptable, I'd rather say
"Скажите пожалуйста, во сколько начинается ваше выступление (ваш концерт) в Слатине?"


----------



## Crescent

Hi there! 

Perhaps, a more literal and 'closer to the original text' (but by no means better or more correct!   ) suggestion:
(Под)скажите, пожалуйста, в котором часу вы собираетесь давать представление/ выступать в Слатине?

P.S. Я же ничего не путаю, можно же сказать "давать представление" не так ли?


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Perhaps, a more literal and 'closer to the original text' (but by no means better or more correct!   ) suggestion:
> (Под)скажите *мне*, пожалуйста, в котором часу вы собираетесь/*будете* давать представление/ выступать в Слатине?
> 
> P.S. Я же ничего не путаю, можно же сказать "давать представление" не так ли?


"Представление" - даже очень хорошее слово.

Altogether, this is the closest translation.


----------



## Q-cumber

"*представление*" is a fine word itself, indeed; yet, unfortunately, it doesn't fit the context.  "*Представление*" means "*спектакль*" or "*сценическое зрелище*". According to the information provided by *Luluta*, we are talking about musical concert. So we should use the word "*концерт*". "*Выступление*" is also fine.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> it doesn't fit the context.   means "*спектакль*" or "*сценическое зрелище*". According to the information provided by *Luluta*, we are talking about musical concert.


We can say *музыкальное представление*, if it is absolutely necessary to attenuate. "*Представление*" includes all kinds of performance, not limited to "*спектакль*" or "*сценическое зрелище*". One can *представить музыкальное произведение*.


----------



## papillon

But even if we use the word *представление* in the broadest sense, which would include performances of all types, why forgo the use of the perfectly good Russian words выступление, выступать? Normally, musicians themselves will say _у меня сегодня вечером выступление_, _я сегодня выступаю_ rather than _у меня сегодня представление_. The latter (_and for no good reason, really_  ) makes me think of a circus performance.


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> "*представление*" is a fine word itself, indeed; yet, unfortunately, it doesn't fit the context.  "*Представление*" means "*спектакль*" or "*сценическое зрелище*". According to the information provided by *Luluta*, we are talking about musical concert. So we should use the word "*концерт*". "*Выступление*" is also fine.



Вот по этому-то я и засомнeвалась, когда написала "давать представление"!  Я всегда, лично, связывала это слово с театром, как бы "театральное представление".
Все таки, наверное Q-cumber, вы правы: здесь лучше "выступление", так как речь идет о музыке. 

(А правда классное слово? Мне ещё оно очень по-французски нравиться: _une représentation_ Wow... )


----------



## Kolan

papillon said:


> But even if we use the word *представление* in the broadest sense, which would include performances of all types, why forgo the use of the perfectly good Russian words выступление, выступать?


Well, at least, because of *выступление *is only a part of *представление. *Выступление артиста (цирка, if you wish), музыканта - это их номера, из которых складывается представление.

It is more logical to use *выступление *from the performer's point of view, because this is something where he is personally involved, and *представление* - despite of its much more broader sense - from the spectator's point. Especially, if we are talking about when the whole thing  should commence.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> (А правда классное слово? Мне ещё оно очень по-французски нравиться: _une représentation_ Wow... )


Именно оно-то и переводится с ФЯ как *представление*. *Выступление *- manifestation, récital.


----------



## papillon

I was under the impression - perhaps we need to recheck with *Luluta*-  that "the whole thing" was a musical performance by a single artist/group/orchestra. Now I must say that even in cases there were performances by several groups, I would rather say концерт.

Though if there were some trained animals involved...


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> We can say *музыкальное представление*, if it is absolutely necessary to attenuate. "*Представление*" includes all kinds of performance, not limited to "*спектакль*" or "*сценическое зрелище*". One can *представить музыкальное произведение*.



"Музыкальное представление" means "музыкальный спектакль". You can't call a *"концерт"* *<где только играют музыку (play music)>* "музыкальное представление"  It just isn't correct.  
If my word is not enough, let's refer a dictionary:


> *представление*
> ср.
> 1) Процесс действия по знач. глаг.: представлять, представить, представляться (1), представиться.
> 2) Официальное письменное заявление, доклад в вышестоящую инстанцию, содержащие ходатайство о чем-л.
> *3) а) Сценическое зрелище, спектакль.
> б) Что-л., что напоминает спектакль.*
> 4) а) Чувственно-наглядный образ явлений внешнего мира, являющийся результатом обобщения отдельных восприятий (в психологии).
> б) Конкретный образ предмета или явления, который в данный момент непосредственно не воспринимается, а лишь воспроизводится в сознании.
> 5) Понимание чего-л., знание о чем-л., основанное на опыте.
> _Russian Explanatory Dictionary by Efremova_




   One can *"представить музыкальное произведение"*, indeed. The phrase would mean "introduce (present for the first time) a composition" (*Meaning 1)* ). It has nothing to do with "представление". 

PS *Kolan*, we are here to help the learners, not to mislead them. Let's avoid arguing the obvious matters.


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> "Музыкальное представление" means "музыкальный спектакль". You can't call a *"концерт"* *<где только играют музыку (play music)>* "музыкальное представление"  It just isn't correct.
> If my word is not enough, let's refer a dictionary:
> 
> 
> 
> One can *"представить музыкальное произведение"*, indeed. The phrase would mean "introduce (present for the first time) a composition" (*Meaning 1)* ). It has nothing to do with "представление".
> 
> PS *Kolan*, we are here to help the learners, not to mislead them. Let's avoid arguing the obvious matters.


О Боже, я уже и жалею, что вообще предложила это "представление".  Надо было слушаться взрослых...

Действительно, давайте попроще! Вы все, конечно же, замечательно рассказываете и объясняете тонкости русского языка. Но нельзя ли рассказывать как-нибудь _не так прекрасно_ D), а то вы совсем сконфузите не только learners но ещё и обыкновенных, простых носителей языка. 

Я вполне поддерживаю первоначальное предложение:  _Скажите, пожалуйста, в котором часу начинается Ваше выступление  в Слатине?_


----------



## Q-cumber

*Crescent*
Ваш вариант в целом замечательный, и, если *Luluta * уточнит что артисты собираются не только играть музыку, но ещё и немножко "выступать на сцене", то мы за него с радостью проголосуем.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> "Музыкальное представление" means "музыкальный спектакль". You can't call a *"концерт"* *<где только играют музыку (play music)>* "музыкальное представление"  It just isn't correct.
> If my word is not enough, let's refer a dictionary:
> 
> One can *"представить музыкальное произведение"*, indeed. The phrase would mean "introduce (present for the first time) a composition" (*Meaning 1)* ). It has nothing to do with "представление".
> 
> PS *Kolan*, we are here to help the learners, not to mislead them. Let's avoid arguing the obvious matters.


Хорошо, давайте перейдём на русский, чтобы смущать меньшее количество изучающих русский язык.

В исходной фразе прозвучало *performing *и уточнялось, что это будет *music play*. Речь идёт просто о *публичном исполнении музыкальных произведений*. Не сказано, отдельные ли это номера, цельное ли произведение, будут ли там дрессированные животные и пр. 

Если публичное исполнение - то присутствуют как и исполнители, так и зрители. Это и есть более общее определение *представления *в значении 3) про Ефремовой, которое годится в силу его универсальности в условиях недостаточного контекста.

Словарь Ефремовой в данном случае недостаточно полон, и, как и к любому другому словарю, к нему нужно подходить критически.

Но поскольку речь идёт об отдельном музыканте (группе), которому и  задаётся вопрос, то *выступление *будет более подходящим словом. При некотором воображении можно даже представить себе выступление музыкантов во время цирковых реприз, и не будет никакого противоречия.

Можно избавиться от всех этих слов и перевести так: "*...в котором часу вы будете играть в Слатине?*", подразумевая, что обращение идёт к музыканту.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Kolan*

Ефремова просто пришлась к слову, а так я вполне доверяю своему "чувству языка". 



> Можно избавиться от всех этих слов и перевести так: "...в котором часу вы будете играть в Слатине?", подразумевая, что обращение идёт к музыканту.



Да, это тоже очень хороший вариант.


----------



## Luluta

Большое спасибо всем! 
к сожалению Я использовала первый ответ, я надеюсь, что это не неправильно


----------



## Crescent

Luluta said:


> Большое спасибо всем!
> к сожалению Я использовала первый ответ, я надеюсь, что это не неправильно


Большое не за что. 
А почему же "_к сожалению_"? Наоборот, _к счастью_, вы использовали первый вариант, потому что, по крайней мере я считаю, что то, что предложил Papillon подходит больше всего как и по смыслу, так и по... ну, красиво звучит, вобщем!


----------

